# 489 Visa- After Submission Medical How Much Time for Grant Visa



## handsomeguy (Aug 28, 2013)

I have applied for 489 Visa under State Sponsored University Lecturer Occupation.I have submitted my medical on 27 December 2013 and PCC already submitted before Co Allocation.I want to know how much time for taken grant visa


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

handsomeguy said:


> I have applied for 489 Visa under State Sponsored University Lecturer Occupation.I have submitted my medical on 27 December 2013 and PCC already submitted before Co Allocation.I want to know how much time for taken grant visa


Is the CO already assigned to you? If yes, date?

Amit


----------



## handsomeguy (Aug 28, 2013)

*Co Already assigned..*

Application of Visa date: 30 October PCC Submitted: 5 November Co Assigned : 15 December 2013 Medical : 22 Decemeber 2013 Waiting for Visa Grant....Want to know how much time




amitk0703 said:


> Is the CO already assigned to you? If yes, date?
> 
> Amit


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

handsomeguy said:


> Application of Visa date: 30 October PCC Submitted: 5 November Co Assigned : 15 December 2013 Medical : 22 Decemeber 2013 Waiting for Visa Grant....Want to know how much time


No time frame but as per the trends should come within a month or two if all docs are submitted and CO does not require anything else.

Amit


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi handsomeguy,

Is this for SI or Murray





handsomeguy said:


> Application of Visa date: 30 October PCC Submitted: 5 November Co Assigned : 15 December 2013 Medical : 22 Decemeber 2013 Waiting for Visa Grant....Want to know how much time


----------



## handsomeguy (Aug 28, 2013)

*This is for Southern Inland.New South Wales*

This is for Southern Inland.New South Wales


----------



## handsomeguy (Aug 28, 2013)

Waiting foe reply


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

hey amit, i had applied 489 RSM on 29th September 2013, medical clear on 19th november, still waiting for outcome..., i think it will take 6 mnths to get result


----------



## manindersinghbhullar (Aug 26, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> Is the CO already assigned to you? If yes, date?
> 
> Amit


...............................................................................................................................

HI all;


I had sent the complete application for state nomination of Murray Region (NSW)by email on January 10th 2014.
1. Passport
2. IELTS Result
3. Work Reference letters
4. Skills Assessment Result
5. Fee 770$.

But still not got the state nomination :smash:

Any idea for the timline


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

Hopefully in a week you should receive, if not mail them



manindersinghbhullar said:


> ...............................................................................................................................
> 
> HI all;
> 
> ...


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

anybody is there who had applied for WA under 489 rsm??


----------



## manindersinghbhullar (Aug 26, 2013)

Pharma said:


> Hopefully in a week you should receive, if not mail them




I already mailed them and got the response :fencing: they will get back shortly.


Even though my category has been closed. Now just :fingerscrossed: for the state 
nomination.


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

I submitted my medicals as requested by my CO on 20/2/2014 .. still waiting for the golden email.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hedy said:


> I submitted my medicals as requested by my CO on 20/2/2014 .. still waiting for the golden email.


Best of luck Hedy......golden mail is very close 

Amit


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

hw can amit???? I submited my medical 20th november 2013, still waiting for golden email....?????? 489 RSM to WA application 29th sep 2013..., getting impatient nw


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> hw can amit???? I submited my medical 20th november 2013, still waiting for golden email....?????? 489 RSM to WA application 29th sep 2013..., getting impatient nw


Oh! Have you got a CO allocated and asked you for the medicals ?!!!


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

NIKSS said:


> hw can amit???? I submited my medical 20th november 2013, still waiting for golden email....?????? 489 RSM to WA application 29th sep 2013..., getting impatient nw


Did you go for medicals upon CO's request or on your own?
If CO requested and did not respond since then, you can try calling DIBP to check the status or send them an email requesting for update. They do not entertain email queries though, but give it a try.

Amit


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

hey, i got CO in early Nov 2013, asked for medical and some documents, i submi my medical in Nov 2013,,...my CO is from adelaide team 4


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> hey, i got CO in early Nov 2013, asked for medical and some documents, i submi my medical in Nov 2013,,...my CO is from adelaide team 4


I believe you should drop them an email.. mine are Brisbane team 34 but for South Australia .. that is a long wait :S


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

yeah,,, when i mailed them in dec., he reply me...
So we can spend as much time as
possible processing visa applications,
including yours, we do not respond to status update enquiries or
acknowledge received documents.
Further information about the visa
processing time service standards is
available at: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection about/charters/client-services-charter/
standards/2.1.htm


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> yeah,,, when i mailed them in dec., he reply me...
> So we can spend as much time as
> possible processing visa applications,
> including yours, we do not respond to status update enquiries or
> ...


It is an auto reply I received the same in my correspondence with CO.


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

ohhh, r u sure it is autoreply


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> ohhh, r u sure it is autoreply


It is exactly same text I receive everytime I send CO an email


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

my frnd applied on august 20th 2013,,, 489 RSM..., haven't got grant letter yet


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

thats mean CO might nt intrested to entertaint us???


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

u knw early before august 2013, pepole were getting visa in 2 mnths, but nowadays it takes 6mnths +


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> thats mean CO might nt intrested to entertaint us???


Maybe WA are more slower than SA or other states... try to drop a call to DIBP


----------



## NIKSS (Aug 15, 2013)

do u think if i call CO it will help in my process


----------



## Hedy (Sep 8, 2013)

NIKSS said:


> do u think if i call CO it will help in my process


At least you you know that ur case is in the normal process and that CO received all documents and you did not miss any of requiremens


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

NIKSS said:


> do u think if i call CO it will help in my process


You will hardly receive any information even if you call DIBP.
As mentioned in the email, they do not acknowledge any queries from applicant.
So as I said earlier, sit back and relax and wait for the golden mail.

Regards
Amit


----------



## 489south (Aug 27, 2014)

*1 day*



manindersinghbhullar said:


> ...............................................................................................................................
> it only took one day for mine to get approved
> HI all;
> 
> ...


----------



## shameem (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi Dear,
My date of VISA application:15.02.15
PCC:27.03.15
CO assigned:10.04.15
Medical:23.04.15
Now i am waiting.
Can anyone pls tell me how long will it take to get the VISA?
Regards
Shameem


----------



## shameem (Jun 4, 2015)

Dear Sir/Madam
VISA 489
VISA application:15.02.15
CO assigned:10.04.15
PCC :27.03.15
Medical:16.04.15
Medical submit to my agent:23.04.15

now waiting for the VISA.Could anybody tell how long it might take?


----------



## vamsykoundinya (Jun 8, 2013)

*489 Visa Process*

Hi All,

I would like to know the process of applying for 489 subclass.

My Brother is a citizen of Australia.. Stays in Melbourne Victoria. If I apply for 489 subclass.. Can I work in Melbourne or I have to work different regional places.

Please advise.

Regards,
Vamsi


----------

